
Human or Machine? Make your guess quickly - luileito
https://g3.prhlt.upv.es/guessit/
======
luileito
We are conducting an online survey for research purposes. Some of the
scribbles that you'll see were generated by humans; but others were generated
by a machine.

The test can be completed in less than a minute, at the end of which you'll
see your score. So, how well did you perform?

